# Never get in a pitbulls face



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

...I did that this after noon and paid for it .Didn't know teeth marks could bleed so much. The little sweet heart bite me in the face . ( DONT worry every one I will still be beaufiful .) .. Was pretty lucky all in all . got 3 teeth puncture wounds above the right eye and 2 scrapes on my nose . Good thing I Jerked my head back as she lunged. Could of ripped my face off had she got a good bite in.
In hindsight It was a 50 50 thing I dont think she was biting as much as a barking type of a thing . There was never a grow just a woof . She wanted around me to get a closer look at my Dog ...and well I am a little protective of my Pepsi poo.

But still WOW the drive home was weird and still cant believe the blood from tooth marks. One was pretty deep yet just punctures.

No wonder Pepsi doesn't like dogs.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WHOAH! I hope you're okay! That truly must suck!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope you got checked put by a doctor. Never know if the dog has diseases. Is this a friends pet? It should be reported as well. Glad you didn't get hurt too badly. Face wounds always bleed like crazy


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Ouch, sorry to heard that!! Hope you recover soon!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

holy! if duke ever lunged @ me, id say i would have to put him on his ass real quick. i think dogs just dont know when to behave at all.teaching duke has been fun though. sorry to hear that Aquaman!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Owwww that sucks , glad to hear the damage was minimal, considering it was a pit bull. I just heard about a little girl who did that with a German Shepard, who they had never had a problem like that before with. Apparently they tend to take that as a sign of aggression and react on it. The owner had to have the dog put down for it


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Ouch! It must have hurt! Definitely make sure you go to a doctor. The puncture wound will most definitely leave a scar. The ladies will love you all the more for it 

There are always signs of aggression. Most people just don't know how to recognize it unfortunately and do not react early enough to take their dog under control. It is the dog who ultimately pays the price imo. Especially for those who are aggressive due to bad breeding (bad nerve etc).


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

OUCH! I hope that was the worst of it Aquaman, tooth punctures can turn bad.
Breed vs training.. a topic that will never come to a conclusion.
I once grabbed a handful of fur under the neck of a Rhodesian ridgeback to scratch him, got a very loud growl as a warning, no snapping or lunging. I could still pet him after that, just not near his throat. A matter of training in that case I think. Beautiful dogs.
Hopefully all your face will get from that is a bit more character


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like you were very lucky Bill.
i lost 1/3 of my lower lip to an American Pitt.
their front teeth over lap and work on the same principle as scissors.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*My sister lost the end of her nose to a dog. She hates all animal's now. She had to have plastic surgury and had graphs aken from her hips. Once a dog gets the taste of a human they need to be put down. Your fault or not I was told. I am very careful with my kids and dogs as I don't want them to go through what my sister did or have to have someones dog put down.*


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

OWW! Sorry to hear Hope you feel better!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I know a kid who's face got but from German sheapard too

my parents wolf
cross bit me recently and it bruised pretty bad. The one tooth mark I can feel
the scar tissue under the skin. If my dog (pitbull cross) ever bit me I would put her through a wall (she is a mouthy dog and likes to hold my hand but it's very gentel)


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i just want to add that American pitts as a rule are not mean dogs and rarely bite humans.
the ones that do Are abused in one way or another.
i know this from years of breeding American pitts.
also the dog that bit me was not one of mine.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

If you were the one who put ur face down, sounds like the bite was a reaction to that.

Glad ur face is stil intact! When we were kids, we always played a game where we get close to their face and stare until they either bite or leave, the point of the game was not to get bitten. lol.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Glad to hear your all right Bill, but you should still get checked and get a tetnus shot to be on the safe side.


----------



## 123mars (Jul 7, 2010)

Dog saliva contrary to urban myth is filthy and full of nasties. Most dogs eat other dogs feces. At the very minimum you should use antibacterial cream immediately. I recommend a doctors visit to get some antibiotics. Note that in Hamilton Ontario a baby went blind from Raccoon roundworm (from Raccoon feces) and the suspected vector for that was the family dog. 

The dog that bit you will end up biting again. It has a taste of blood and knows that it can now bite a person without fear.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys ..Feel better this morning ,though a bit of a head ache . Can't say as its related because I get about 3 a week, from dull to kick ash . 
I am not foaming at the mouth...yet .As well I don't seem to have lock jaw,much to the disappointment of my girlfriend. 
The scenario was .....
I went out to Abby to visit an old friend. When I got there they had put his sons dog in the kitchen and pulled the couch over and blocked the entrance .
I have met the dog before and was quite friendly.i did not know it was going to be there . His son had just dropped it off for a couple of hours.
So The dog wants to jump the couch to visit Pepsi ( its okay with other dogs ...Pepsi however does NOT like other dogs getting in her face. She could provoke the other dog when she snarls and bears her teeth.Most dogs would back off. 
So its trying to get over ...Pepsi is growling at floor level as she can see its legs .I lean over to get a good hold on the other dog and wham . 
Just as the kid pulled up outside to pick it up. Before I knew it the little bugger was gone..Will be having a few words with him when I see him.......
Going to talk to his dad today and see if theirs any history of aggression.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

quite often there is a history of aggression when the owners reaction is to run away quick and act as if its not there. My sister got lunged at by a rottweiler that lived a few houses down, a kick to the face made it back off, but the owner refused to even admit it lunged, or admit that it growled viciously at most kids who it passed on walks. A couple years later he was the one with a kid and it was only a matter of time before he had to put the dog down because it tried to attack his kid more than once


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hope it heals up ok bill!
you definately need to report this incident, if the dog didnt have a "history", it does now.

this is why staffordshire terriers > pitbulls, i wouldnt regret seeing pitbulls banned here like they are in some states with such a close replacement waiting in the wings (staffie) i agree that alot of it has to due with the owner and training but owners choose dogs, dogs dont choose their owners. might be different if potential owners had to learn how to train these dogs before acquiring one.
if you like that look, look at the staffie, they werent bread for fighting and ripping things faces off. my sister has one and its an amazing family dog, just a little shorter than a pitbull.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

we had a cute cocker spaniel given to us. jeni was playing ball with it and she had put her face down and the dog flew at her face. she had a bite thru the upper lip and on her cheek. she needed a tetnus shot and to rinse with peroxide 4 times a day and triple neosporin. nasty things these bites. then there was the time a big german shepard was sleeping and jeni was just learning how to walk in the clunky new shoes and stepped on the poor guys weiner. he grabbed her whole head in his mouth and then realized what he had and stopped without so much as leaving a mark..so little dogs can be just as bad as big ones. well, there goes your modelling career.............


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I don't think a dog would get the chance to be put down if it bit one of my kids. It's head would be threw a wall in seconds. My mom's best friend had a dog that hated kids cause one poked it's eye. I told her if she comes over to leave it in the car or at home cause I wouldn't want to be in the position to have to have it put down. My dad said if it ever touched my daughter he would rip it's toungue out through it's butt. RIP to Sammy now, and she never did bite, then again she never really got the chance.*


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think a big issue is kids and even adults forgetting their manners around dogs... not talking about all-out maulings or unprovoked attacks but admittedly even I'm guilty of 'getting in my dog's face'. When he was younger I could goof around endlessly with him but as he's getting older and grouchier he doesn't appreciate my bugging him so much. Lesson learned when he finally nipped me in the nose one day... good thing he's a pomeranian! Once I learned to respect his space there were no more problems. 

Bottom line? 

Train your kids as well as your dogs and there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear you're okay man.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> I think a big issue is kids and even adults forgetting their manners around dogs... not talking about all-out maulings or unprovoked attacks but admittedly even I'm guilty of 'getting in my dog's face'. When he was younger I could goof around endlessly with him but as he's getting older and grouchier he doesn't appreciate my bugging him so much. Lesson learned when he finally nipped me in the nose one day... good thing he's a pomeranian! Once I learned to respect his space there were no more problems.
> 
> Bottom line?
> 
> Train your kids as well as your dogs and there shouldn't be a problem.


thats the kinda behavior tho that in a pitbull can mean big trouble later on if you dont address it right away ie discipline the dog so it knows your the boss and nipping you isnt acceptable


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That behavior can lead to big trouble regardless of the breed.

Don't blame pitbulls, blame their owners for irresponsible training.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> thats the kinda behavior tho that in a pitbull can mean big trouble later on if you dont address it right away ie discipline the dog so it knows your the boss and nipping you isnt acceptable


That behavior can lead to big trouble regardless of the breed.

Everyone shouldn't blame pitbulls, blame their owners for irresponsible training. I own two dobermans and they are another feared breed, but I've trained them to be friendly and playful. They'd never bite anyone, with the exception of a home invader. I put many hours into ensuring this was the case with responsible training.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> That behavior can lead to big trouble regardless of the breed.Everyone shouldn't blame pitbulls, blame their owners for irresponsible training. .


Agreed its mostly the owner not the breed.
But sometimes its the breeding that is also the problem with some.



effox said:


> I own two dobermans and they are another feared breed, but I've trained them to be friendly and playful. They'd never bite anyone, with the exception of a home invader. I put many hours into ensuring this was the case with responsible training.


LOL Dobies  their pussycats  never met one I didn't like.

As far as my incident there were NO lower jaw marks at all more like a collision with its upper teeth. 
I feel great and there is no redness around the holes .So far so good ....now if I could stop drooling on the key board I would be laughing.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm just glad it didn't mean business and that you're okay.


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

"They'd never bite anyone, with the exception of a home invader. I put many hours into ensuring this was the case with responsible training. "

Careful Effox, this is Canada...land of the protected criminals. If someone jumps your fence &/or threatens your family and the dog bites them, the criminal can sue you out of house and home & have the dog put down. If you have a "beware of dog" sign, it's used against you in court because you were aware of the liability.

I'm not kidding. I had a friend who was warned of her dog by police when crackheads who were breaking into her garage to steal cans complained of a "vicious" dog chasing them off the property. They continue to scour her yard & porch weekly & steal everything not nailed down while she's home alone with her newborn. Nice, eh?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Eventually I want to have a get together at my place 

But a co worker (I bring my dog to work) brought her 2 yr old
and he smacked my dog about 3 times. After that age was
not pleased. She had a problem with hands since we got her if someone with kids cones over I will ask for forwarning as
I will put her in the car and if dogs are good with other dogs, she
loves to play. She is very good with dogs but not hands.

I got her that way. She deserved a chance and she is very good at
work. I tell people to ignore her completly and she's great. After a while
she will let one touch her but I do t know whAt she has been though


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

"But a co worker (I bring my dog to work) brought her 2 yr old
and he smacked my dog about 3 times."


Why do misbehaving dogs have to be leashed while misbehaving kids can roam free?? Both should be kept in a fenced yard until they're well mannered. lol


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

There is definitely training needed on both sides, both owners and pets. And kids as well.

My family dog growing up (a shelti/corgi cross) was so relaxed around kids that my younger sister tried to pull her eyelashes and all she did was turn her head away. Never growled or snapped. But the paper delivery boy would have her barking and snapping at the fence. We think he must have done something to her at one point as he was the only person she had a problem with.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Tracers said:


> "They'd never bite anyone, with the exception of a home invader. I put many hours into ensuring this was the case with responsible training. "
> 
> Careful Effox, this is Canada...land of the protected criminals. If someone jumps your fence &/or threatens your family and the dog bites them, the criminal can sue you out of house and home & have the dog put down. If you have a "beware of dog" sign, it's used against you in court because you were aware of the liability.
> 
> I'm not kidding. I had a friend who was warned of her dog by police when crackheads who were breaking into her garage to steal cans complained of a "vicious" dog chasing them off the property. They continue to scour her yard & porch weekly & steal everything not nailed down while she's home alone with her newborn. Nice, eh?


Maybe her solution is in your nick heehee


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah, bad dogs are more of bad owners. i've had GS and Boxers in the past and never hurt anybody. welll..... my boxers did hurt me once or twice. they were so playful and doesn't know how much powerful they are. a playful jump led to a tumble but that's about it.

i want an english bulldog this time. like mr. president (cesar millan's) of the dog whisperer tv show. 

you'll be fine bill!!! you're a tough guy.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

OUCH! Pitbulls are near sighted and can't hear. Unfortunately, they're bigger than Hamsters who have the same issue. Are you OK? Keep up posted and I'm assuming you have your tetanus shot because of your trade.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> i just want to add that American pitts as a rule are not mean dogs and rarely bite humans.
> the ones that do Are abused in one way or another.
> i know this from years of breeding American pitts.
> also the dog that bit me was not one of mine.


I just want to thank you for making this comment. I work in pit bull rescue so battling off peoples negative opinions surrounding the breed feels like it's become a lifestyle.

Bill- Rotten luck! It looked like it was healing quite nicely the other day though


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

SophieThomas said:


> I just want to thank you for making this comment. I work in pit bull rescue so battling off peoples negative opinions surrounding the breed feels like it's become a lifestyle.
> 
> Bill- Rotten luck! It looked like it was healing quite nicely the other day though


i would love to foster one.. would have to be good with other dogs

would have gotten a dog from there but Shady was the last pup out a litter and they offered her to me for free as no one wanted her for her timid behaiviour


----------

